
Sprint Suffers Nationwide SMS Outtage - iamdave
http://twitter.com/sprintnews/status/1018788768
======
tdavis
Kind of makes me wonder what they're doing with that 15¢ per message many
people end up paying... those bytes must be more volatile than I gave them
credit for.

------
iamdave
20:36EST - Still unable to send SMS messages.

~~~
iamdave
21:02 - Finally back up, even though official recon from Sprint said it was up
an hour ago.

